# قياس الأداء



## الأحرار (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشروع تخرجي عن performance evaluation & improvement for industrial organization ولا أجد أي مصدر للإطلاع أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأحرار (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*حد يساعدني*

محدش عايز يعبرني ليه ولا الموضوع فعلا رخم


----------



## م / مومو (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع تقييم و قياس الأداء مهم جدا جدا في جميع المنشآت الانتاجية و اذا استفدت من مشروعك قبل تخرجك الف شركة تتمناك 
نصيحة : لا تترك هذا المشروع أبدا و استفاد منه قبل الندم
أنا مهندس انتاج وشغال في مصنع و عارف انا بقولك ايه.​


----------



## الأحرار (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر على نصيحتك


----------



## محمد فوزى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*بعض المعلومات*

Industrial-Organizational Psychology Learning ModuleEvaluating Work Performance
Lesson Objectives
Know why evaluating work performance is important
Know how I/O psychologists help people evaluate work performance
Understand one approach to developing evaluation tools
Why does evaluating work performance matter?
Helps people do their jobs better
Identifies training and education needs
Assigns people to work they can do well 
Maintains fairness in salaries, benefits, promotion, hiring, and firing
Evaluation Helps People Do Their Jobs Better
Most workers want to know how they are doing on the job
Workers need performance feedback to work effectively
timely, accurate, constructive feedback is key to effective performance
motivational strategies such as goal setting depend upon regular performance updates
Evaluation Helps Identify Training Needs
Critical for identifying training needs
shows individual strengths
shows “development opportunities”
Jobs change, markets change, and the competition changes
most workers will have more than one career and frequent need to develop new skills
Organizations thrive when workers value “lifelong learning”
Evaluation Helps Assign People to Appropriate Work
People are hired to do one job...
but they may eventually become more suited for a different job
many people also develop areas of expertise on their jobs: activities at which they excel
Performance evaluation systems help manage these changes
to identify individuals for promotion
to facilitate lateral transfers
Evaluation Facilitates Fairness in Important Decisions
Rewarding good performance
merit-based salary and benefits
promotions
Addressing poor performance
firing decisions
Requires accurate measurement of how well people do their jobs
Issues that are NOT job related must be ignored by the evaluation system
Examples of Important Decisions
Many court battles are fought because of discrimination in the workplace
Example: Rountree v. Department of Agriculture
Example: Hopkins v. Price-Waterhouse
Performance evaluation is often at the center of these disputes
I/O psychologists ensure the evaluation process is fair and help companies avoid these kinds of legal problems
How do I/O psychologists help evaluate work performance?
Identify the knowledge, skills, abilities, and other qualities necessary for performance 
Create standards for performance: What is acceptable, or good, or excellent?
Train supervisors to:
observe/evaluate performance accurately 
focus on only job-relevant issues
Study why and how rating errors happen
Exercise: Evaluate Your Boss
Think of your boss and the things he or she does at work
On a blank piece of paper, choose one or two dimensions of work performance from the following list:
Training others
Planning work for others 
Assigning tasks to others 
Scheduling people 
Observing others’ work
Exercise: Evaluate Your Boss
Next, for each area/dimension you have chosen, write three sentences
Sentence A: Give an example of very poor performance in this area
Sentence B: Give an example of acceptable performance in this area
Sentence C: Give an example of excellent performance in this area
Make a rating scale from 1 to 5, where 1 corresponds to sentence A, 3 to sentence B, and 5 to sentence C
Example: Scheduling People
1 - “Often forgets to tell people when he has made changes to the shift schedule.”
2 -
3 - “Gives people a choice of shifts, whenever possible.”
4 -
5 - “Plans shifts so that no one person always ends up working the bad shift.”
Exercise: Make your rating
Using your example statements as a guide, make a rating of your boss on the scale you designed.
In an actual work setting, I/O psychologists would spend much time and effort with workers and supervisors to make sure that:
All of the performance areas made sense for the job being rated
All of the example statements fit the areas
All of the scale values were fair
Conclusions
Performance evaluation is an important issue both for companies and for workers
With careful design and appropriate use, performance evaluations can support productivity and fair allocation of rewards
Industrial-organizational psychologists specialize in making sure that performance evaluations are designed correctly


----------



## noureldien (28 أبريل 2009)

hi,
you should search for KPIs or key performance indicators
thx


----------



## mohamed ghazi (29 أبريل 2009)

مشروع تخرجك حلو جدا يا الاحرار وربنا يوفقك فيه وايضا الشكر للمهندس محمد فوزى انا بالنسبة الى استفدت من المعلومات اللى كتبها ، بس اريد ايضا طلب يا بشمهندس محمد تقريبا شبيه لموضع الاحرار ، انا مطلوب منى انى اعمل improvement لاى مشروع صغير ، انا اخترت السوبرماركت وللاسف ما بعرف كيف ابدا وكيف المقدمة راح تكون والمشكلة والمؤشرات وكل شى يتعلق بالتحسين لهذا السوبرماركت الصغير ، كيف اعمل خطة استراتيجية للسوبرماركت يعنى كيف ابدا من الاول الى النهاية ، بتمنى من الله يا بشمهندس محمد انك ترد عليا فى هالموضوع الله يبارك فيك حتى استفيد انا لانه ليس لدى اى خبرة فى هذا المجال وانا سنة اولى ماجستير وكل الشكر الك .


----------

